# How do I kill this?



## war1000 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi Guys,

I am in Toronto. I am getting these for the second year as the lawn is waking up. What are these and what can I do at this point? I applied prodiamine a month ago.





Thank you!


----------



## war1000 (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

Sorry, but I have no idea what that weed is, but it's a broadleaf, so I'd hit it with 2-4-D and if it's still thriving in a week, hit it again with another dose. Failing that, you might need to look at something stronger.


----------



## kzrcode (Aug 9, 2019)

Agree with @Ellford about doing another dose. I'd plan on applying 2nd dose about 10-14 days after 1st dose. Would suggest Dicamba alongside 24D. I conquered my ground ivy with this method.


----------

